# Andrew Hoell: Watching over neglected animals



## Pipp (Dec 27, 2007)

Andrew Hoell: Watching over neglected animals

By Laurel J. Sweet| Tuesday, December 25, 2007|http://www.bostonherald.com|Local Coverage 






Photo by Lisa Hornak 

Donât believe everything youâve heard about rabbits, Animal Rescue League volunteer Andrew Hoell will tell you before wryly conceding, âSome of itâs true.â

From 2 to 4 p.m. today, when so many others will be ready to settle down for a long winterâs nap, Hoell, 24, of Lincoln will be devoting part of his Christmas Day to caring for unwanted and neglected pets with no homes for the holidays at ARLâs Dedham Adoption Center.

âItâs a small amount of time that I can give,â said Hoell, a graduate student at the University of Massachusetts-Lowell pursuing a doctorate in marine sciences.

ARL volunteers clean kennels, serve as canine companions and feline friends and may even advance to a behavior assistant.

Hoell is a relative newcomer as a prince of the animal kingdom. Over the summer, his girlfriend Jackie Biederman adopted a bunny, Petra, from the Woburn-based House Rabbit Network. For Hoell, it was like dangling the proverbial carrot. And since then, he and Biederman have opened their home to three more rabbits, including a brother and sister.

âI fell in love with rabbits,â Hoell confessed. âPeople oftentimes donât understand the nature of rabbits and how nice they are.

âI didnât have an animal growing up,â said Hoell, who credits his angel, Biederman, with launching his volunteer career. âI really feel terrible for so many animals that are neglected and bought as impulses, then thrown away like pieces of paper.â

Even when itâs raining cats and dogs, a couple of days a week Hoell also helps out at ARLâs outreach adoption program at Petco in Dedham, playing with and cleaning up after small animals like guinea pigs and gerbils.

With two degrees in meteorology under his belt, itâs a sure bet Hoellâs love for our furry friends will help him âweatherâ working a holiday.

âI donât see myself ever getting out of it. They just bring so much joy to my life,â he said of his volunteer work. âI wish I had gotten into it a lot earlier. A lot of people donât realize itâs so rewarding.â
Article URL: http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/general/view.bg?articleid=1062617


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 28, 2007)

What a terrific story!!!! 

I like that guy! He's awesome!


plus those bunnies are precious he is giving treats to!!!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

Man with buns! :bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 5, 2008)

Very cool - and those two rabbits are gorgeous.

Jan


----------

